# Matching mono and double barrel crimp sleeves



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

I would I saw reference to this on here somewhere but can't find it again. Anyway, which size sleeves for which size mono? Thanks.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

According to Sea Striker:

1.0 60-100lb
1.3 125-130lb
1.6 150-200lb
1.9 300lb
2.2 400lb
2.3 400lb

John


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*double sleeves*

Yep, that's the chart that I go by. 

FWIW, here's an excellent tutorial on crimping that I've found very useful.

http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/crimp_techniques.html


----------



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks, both of you. Very helpful!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Look at the package of sleeves usually there is a chart like above.


----------

